# Member study survey



## Janice (Nov 8, 2008)

*Thank you to all who participated!*

I'd love your help in understanding a little more about the average Specktra visitor. I've setup an anonymous 18 question survey that will hopefully give me further insight into both you as a person, your MAC habit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, and how the Specktra forum interacts with your favorite indulgence. It would help tremendously if you would take a few moments of your time to go through these questions and submit the survey.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 8, 2008)

I participated!


----------



## Janice (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 8, 2008)

I did, too


----------



## nunu (Nov 8, 2008)

Me three!


----------



## linzbyrd (Nov 8, 2008)

Done!!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 8, 2008)

I just did it! My only comment about the survey itself is that it didn't list an option for students, which I am. I'm not working right now, but choosing un-employed/retired/homemaker didn't really fit me.


----------



## Janice (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_I just did it! My only comment about the survey itself is that it didn't list an option for students, which I am. I'm not working right now, but choosing un-employed/retired/homemaker didn't really fit me._

 
I added student to that question, apologies for not considering that option before.


----------



## Meryl (Nov 8, 2008)

I participated... it was shorter than I thought it would be.  Very fast survey.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 8, 2008)

done!


----------



## panda0410 (Nov 8, 2008)

I did it too... my field of coccupation wasnt there - How about health professionals??


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 8, 2008)

quick and easy, thanks


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

Done.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 8, 2008)

Done


----------



## redshesaidred (Nov 8, 2008)

I participated


----------



## dreamiez (Nov 8, 2008)

I participated too


----------



## VictoriaDoncel (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry if I sound stupid but...where's is the survey?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do I have to click somewhere?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## VictoriaDoncel (Nov 8, 2008)

...I just found out


----------



## Princesa Livia (Nov 8, 2008)

Just participated


----------



## Carina B. (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I did it too... my field of coccupation wasnt there - How about health professionals??_

 
I second that!


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm doing it now. I'm black, but not Afro-American. The option of 'black' would have been better. There are black people in England and other countries who use Specktra too. I've had to select 'other' as a result


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 8, 2008)

Done


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 8, 2008)

I did it.. What if im currently in grad school , do i just put down bachelors degree for level of education? Cuz thats what i did

edit - I asked this question because what if someone was in highschool, do they put down middle school as their level of education O_O?


----------



## lara (Nov 8, 2008)

Done.


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Nov 8, 2008)

Done


----------



## damsel (Nov 8, 2008)

took it.

there was no option to select "health care" for field so i just chose "professional staff."


----------



## kittykit (Nov 8, 2008)

Done!


----------



## alehoney (Nov 8, 2008)

I did it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but there was no health field...


----------



## GlossyAbby (Nov 8, 2008)

I did it


----------



## Cinci (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_took it.

there was no option to select "health care" for field so i just chose "professional staff."_

 
me too!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 8, 2008)

I took the survey too


----------



## jenntoz (Nov 8, 2008)

Done
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My only question was that I didn't really see a "field" for my "line of work"  I'm a stay at home mom, so I didn't really find a category for my "field"  so I had to choose prefer not to answer, before I stayed home I was in retail.


----------



## prettybaby (Nov 8, 2008)

I did it. I didnt see a field for beauty professional so i had to decline to answer...


----------



## bebs (Nov 8, 2008)

.. I did mine too but my field wasn't up there... I'm in teaching


----------



## cherr1pye (Nov 8, 2008)

did it! belong in the healthcare field as well...


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I added student to that question, apologies for not considering that option before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No worries, it's so hard to come up with a survey that hits everything, which is why survey feedback is so helpful.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 8, 2008)

done!


----------



## noelsmom (Nov 8, 2008)

Done!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Nov 8, 2008)

The occupation question is ...lacking!  Nothing on education, or entertainment fields. (I'm a musician and music teacher).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Otherwise, happy to help.


----------



## lindas1983 (Nov 8, 2008)

That was fun


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 8, 2008)

done did it!


----------



## Sario (Nov 8, 2008)

Done, glad to help out!


----------



## kateybabey (Nov 8, 2008)

Done


----------



## versace (Nov 8, 2008)

im sorry for saying that i purchase mac once a year its because its not available in my country


----------



## MACForME (Nov 8, 2008)

I participated, but I have two professions! So I picked my "full time" job..


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 8, 2008)

I took it ... I am a teacher and there was not an option for educational field, so I chose professional staff.  

Also, I had to choose other for ethnicity ... by looking at me you would swear I am white as the day is long but I am actually a huge part Comanche Native American ... having a Native American or "mutt" category next time would be sweet!

Thanks for that .. how cool!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 8, 2008)

added my
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























Are these new....So Cool!!! 
Or Maybe I just haven't paid attention! Love them!


----------



## panther27 (Nov 8, 2008)

Did it!


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 8, 2008)

Done.
For the how often do I visit a MAC store after seeing a product on here question... there's no MAC store where I live (sad, ain't it?)  I put "sometimes" but I usually go to the MAC website.


----------



## vintageortacky (Nov 8, 2008)

there you go sweet cheeks!


----------



## genduk26 (Nov 8, 2008)

did it yesterday.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

Done


----------



## Auri85 (Nov 8, 2008)

Done!!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 8, 2008)

Done!  I am such a geek because I love doing surveys!


----------



## amber_j (Nov 8, 2008)

I completed this but wasn't able to give a correct answer for my occupation (I work for the Government). I just picked the "Professional" option instead - hope that's OK.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Nov 8, 2008)

There wasn't anything for people in the hospitality industry either...


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I'm doing it now. I'm black, but not Afro-American. The option of 'black' would have been better. There are black people in England and other countries who use Specktra too. I've had to select 'other' as a result 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Had to do the same thing. Biracial here.


----------



## Dani (Nov 8, 2008)

Done!


----------



## Exotic Beauty (Nov 8, 2008)

Done!


----------



## daisyv316 (Nov 8, 2008)

I also participated and I also agree that my ethnicity catagory wasnt there, I am mexican american, not hispanic or latino.


----------

